
The Land Sharks Are on the Squawk Box – Michael Stonebraker's Turing Lecture - mpweiher
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/2/197423-the-land-sharks-are-on-the-squawk-box/fulltext
======
ljw1001
He's done a lot of good work over the years, but I wasn't too impressed by
this lecture. ymmv

